# Question?! About Party Guest?!



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey everyone, I was just wondering do you guys introduce everyone at your party? Make name tags? or Just let them mingle? Please help! Any input would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## huggybear (Oct 8, 2008)

I usually introduce them at first but once more people show and it gets crowded i just let everyone introduce themselves.Most our freinds know everyone so that helps. Name tags hmmm you could but i'd stick with good old mingling take its course.


----------



## BrahmaBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

You could also have an icebreaker and stick names of horror movie characters to each persons back so that everyone has to go around and ask others questions (yes or no questions) about who the character is. "Is it male or female" "dead or alive" "black hair" etc... Hopefully people will introduce themselves then ask questions...


----------



## gurninman (Oct 6, 2010)

We tend to do a quick introduction and then point them in the direction of the booze.
Seems to work well enough.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

We have parties with 40-60 people from 3 distinct social circles. We introduce where it make sense, new people approach a small group talking, but don't make it a point to try an introduce everyone to all..... not sure that is even possible.

My wife and I had discussed name tags, and I once suggested 3 different color glow sticks (we blackout the house around 9:30) but decided against it. As someone else said, mingling, dancing ,drinking, etc seems to do the trick. That, and we only invite people who are Type As and thrive in the cocktail party environment.....


----------



## BrahmaBabe (Sep 21, 2010)

johnshenry said:


> We have parties with 40-60 people from 3 distinct social circles. We introduce where it make sense, new people approach a small group talking, but don't make it a point to try an introduce everyone to all..... not sure that is even possible.
> 
> My wife and I had discussed name tags, and I once suggested 3 different color glow sticks (we blackout the house around 9:30) but decided against it. As someone else said, mingling, dancing ,drinking, etc seems to do the trick. That, and we only invite people who are Type As and thrive in the cocktail party environment.....


What does it mean when I read that people "black out the house"? DO you not have the Halloween lights on - or do you use your Halloween lights and some other regular low lights and then turn off all regular lights at a certain time?


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I wouldn't do names tages because some people might not like it interfering with their costumes. I try to introduce as many people as possible. We have had most the same guests the past 2 years so most everyone has met at least once. This year my husband has invited about 10 people from work that I don't even know so hopefully he'll try to introduce them to people.


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

sounds good! I figured but this will be my second halloween partay and I'm expecting more guest than last time! Thanks everyone!


----------



## BooBoo (Jun 14, 2010)

It would be cool to have little tomb stones ( I've see them 2" - 3" tall ) & use them as Name Tags & they could have them as a Party Favor.


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

I will introduce a few people, but, with over 50 people, it's hard to introduce everyone. I always hope people will be sociable and get to know one another, and it usually works out that way. I don't like the name tag idea for a costume party -- nothing should be added to a guest's costume that they didn't plan, in my opinion. I've heard of people placing small stickers on a costume with a number on it for use during the costume contest (so people can vote) and I think that's fine as long as it's inconspicuous.


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

BrahmaBabe said:


> What does it mean when I read that people "black out the house"? DO you not have the Halloween lights on - or do you use your Halloween lights and some other regular low lights and then turn off all regular lights at a certain time?


Our blackout is our signature event. I use x10 controllers (X10.com, smarthome.com) and "pre configure" the whole house prior to the party. All "ambient" lighting must be on X10, so the few ceiling fixtures we already have are set to the proper channel, and we use lots of table lamps elsewhere on X10 modules at the wall. With all the ambients on the same X10 channel, I just press one button on the wireless X10 remote in my pocket and the whole house goes out. Fun, huh?

Then I usually have 4-8 "effects" lights on other channels, also mapped to the wireless controller. You can't leave 50 people in the pitch dark for too long (we hand out glow sticks when they come in... the "regulars" know this and keep them handy).

My main effects lights (each on a separate channel) are:

Flicker bulb chandeliers (I have 4, get them at yard sales)
The H20 projector shimmer light mounted way up high
Floor can lights, lights made out of paint buckets with color gels on them, in pretty much every corner of the room, but hidden behind chairs, plants, etc.
A twin tube 4 foot shop light fixture with blacklight tubes in it.

Here's a video from last year:






The flickering light you see moving around is a plastic drink glass with LEDs in the bottom. I have a dozen or so that we give out to favored guests....


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

johnshenry said:


> Our blackout is our signature event. I use x10 controllers (X10.com, smarthome.com) and "pre configure" the whole house prior to the party.


Totally awesome! How fun! Loved the sound effects... they totally make the whole thing. Great stuff!


----------

